# pouch size



## flatband123 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi everyone I have noticed that there is quite a difference in pouch size on a number of websites selling band sets I just wondered if there was a set size for certain ammo as I am shooting nine and a half mil steel but accuracy is well off I am using double theraband gold my draw length is 30 inches and my band length is 6 inches plus half inch for fixing

thanks in advance regards martin


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Usually most shooters use the smallest pouch they feel comfortable with. There is no hard fast rule. The basic pouch set-up is usually 1" x 3"s . It's a good size to start out with. Also depending upon the width of your bands, double TBG seems a bit heavy for 9.5mm steel. Hope the info helps.


----------



## flatband123 (Feb 18, 2016)

thanks flat band what elastic would you recommend for 9mi b/b
regards martin


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Single TBG 1" x 3/4"" x 8" active (pouch tie to fork attachment )should be a good start for 9mm steel. This would be good for target work and general plinking. Have fun!


----------



## flatband123 (Feb 18, 2016)

thanks best regards martin


----------

